# Suzuki samauri



## swbuckmaster

Anyone use one for hunting? Have any advice?

I needed a 4 seater hunting utv. I've used rihnos, Polaris 4 seaters, and 2 seater can ams. I have to borrow them because I couldn't afford them. It's not a problem to borrow them though I just don't like to borrow things. Also the 2 seaters force me to leave one of my kids home and they both like to go. After hunting Idaho and Utah rifle seasons it gets cold riding in the UTV'S thus the reason I picked up a samauri.

The samauri I picked up has 50,000 original miles. It's pretty quiet to drive, has no rust and is in very good condition for a 30 year old vehicle. It was always garaged! I'm planning on doing a small lift, 28 to 31 inch tires, winch and air locker for rear axle. I'm not into rock crawling in moab or mud digging in utah lake lol. Just like putting around in the hills.

Any suggestions or experiences you have had with samurais?
























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

swbuckmaster said:


> Anyone use one for hunting? Have any advice?
> 
> I needed a 4 seater hunting utv. I've used rihnos, Polaris 4 seaters, and 2 seater can ams. I have to borrow them because I couldn't afford them. It's not a problem to borrow them though I just don't like to borrow things. Also the 2 seaters force me to leave one of my kids home and they both like to go. After hunting Idaho and Utah rifle seasons it gets cold riding in the UTV'S thus the reason I picked up a samauri.
> 
> The samauri I picked up has 50,000 original miles. It's pretty quiet to drive, has no rust and is in very good condition for a 30 year old vehicle. It was always garaged! I'm planning on doing a small lift, 28 to 31 inch tires, winch and air locker for rear axle. I'm not into rock crawling in moab or mud digging in utah lake lol. Just like putting around in the hills.
> 
> Any suggestions or experiences you have had with samurais?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This is the size and height I'd like to go. 
The tire size on that vehicle is 235 75r 15
I think that is 28 or 29" by 9" wide.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

I've seen some modded Samauri's go into some pretty crazy places. They make a good platform to build a offroad rig out of. I've kicked around building up one but I love jeeps too much. I'm going to build up a flat fended cja2 really soon.

That one seems incredibly rust free and clean for the age.


-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua

I’ve owned 2 samurais. Love them both. I actually owned one of them twice because I bought it back from the person I sold it to. I used to go 4 wheeling with buddies who had big lifted full size trucks and there were not many places I couldn’t follow and mine was stock. That is in awesome condition. They are getting pretty hard to find from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Critter

All I know about them is that they are going little machines. 

I have been off on 4 wheeler trailers and found them putting along where they weren't suppose to be but they made in in and out. With a little lift kit and some good tires it might surprise you on just where it will go. 

One of the big plus sides of it is the heater and being enclosed and out of the elements while all the rest of us riding exposed have to put our rain gear on and freeze our butts off. 

But the big question is going to be which one of you girls is going to get it when they get their license, or does the older one already have hers?


----------



## Fowlmouth

That is a good looking and clean rig. Great find man!:grin:


----------



## BPturkeys

I've owned two Suzuki's, 1994 Sidekick and a 2001 XL7, both were true mountain goats. They are nimble and easy driving in the hills. I have embarrassed many big jacked up pickup truck. The only problem is they are a little low, your Samurai doesn't suffer from that problem and is high enough just as it is. They become a little bit of a roll hazard if you jack it up much more. That is truly a great looking Samurai you bought and with the little moding that you plan to do you'll end up with a neat mountain rig. The little Samurai is not the best road rig but for short trips it will work ok. Trailer or tow it to the hunting grounds on long trips. Great decision on your part and you can snicker at those guys freezing their butts off in their UTV,s while you drive merrily along with a nice warm heater.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I remember in the 80's when (I believe it was Rick Warner Suzuki) would do the hands on contest to win a Samurai. The contestants had to keep both hands on the vehicle while standing for days, and the last one with both hands on it would win. :grin:


----------



## Al Hansen

Very nice. Love to have one. Perfect P-dog rig.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Critter said:


> All I know about them is that they are going little machines.
> 
> I have been off on 4 wheeler trailers and found them putting along where they weren't suppose to be but they made in in and out. With a little lift kit and some good tires it might surprise you on just where it will go.
> 
> One of the big plus sides of it is the heater and being enclosed and out of the elements while all the rest of us riding exposed have to put our rain gear on and freeze our butts off.
> 
> But the big question is going to be which one of you girls is going to get it when they get their license, or does the older one already have hers?


Older one wants to drive it to school. We are going to repaint the under carriage and install a few things first. I want her to appreciate it so she doesn't go out and beat it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-dubs-42

We hunt out of my grandpas old samurai thats had a few modifications. The heater and being able to stay out of the elements makes them tough to beat. Ours is pretty old and on its last legs so I'm never too worried about scratches or dents and things of that nature. I recommend it, fun little vehicles.


----------



## Packout

Great find. Having ridden in many Samauris, I'd say they are a good choice. Stock rigs that I have been in do well, especially with the addition of extra skid plates to protect you exhaust/etc. A spring lift with a would be the route to go to get it a little higher. I would be careful lifting it too much-- they get a touch unstable. Especially on a sidehill or just driving around town....


----------



## swbuckmaster

This is the lift I've been thinking about the most. It's a 3.5" spring under lift. It has alot of drop and keeps the center of gravity lower. I could run 28 to 30 inch tires. It's expensive though. https://www.trailtough.com/product/epic-trek-spua-suzuki-samurai-suspension-system/

I've also been tossing around just doing a spring over axle lift. They are about 400 bucks.

The old man emu spring lift gives me a 2" lift and better ride over stock springs. Is this what you were talking about Packout?

My samauri has lower gears in the transfer case then stock already because the guy that had it went to moab alot. It tops out in 18 mph in 5th gear. It also came with extra leaf springs so I'm not sure if the ones on it are not already higher then stock. Need to put a tape under the under carriage and find out. It does have taller then stock tires already on it. I'd hate to do a spoa lift and find out its 6" higher instead of 4". The last thing I want is tall tippy vehicle.

This is a photo of the 3.5" inch trail tough lift. I think the tires are to big and I'd worry about rubbing them on the body. They are 31". I could be wrong though.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys

Your concerns about a tall tippy vehicle are well founded. Suzuki was forced into redesigning their vehicle because stock, the Samurai already proved to be a roll hazard even at moderate highway speeds. That is why they developed the Sidekick to replace the Samurai. Think long and hard before you jack that already tippy vehicle any higher. Believe me, unless you are really going rock climbing it stands plenty tall enough. Of course if you only use it for off road and low speeds you'll probably be fine unless you traverse side hills, etc.


----------



## Packout

I'd personally keep it at the height it is with some reinforcements below, but that is just me. Call Best Deal Springs in Payson and get their opinion-- I've never owned one, just ridden with friends who have had them. A narrow tire seemed to work best on them. If you want to spend money on something to make getting around the rocks in the road or on ice then some beadlock wheels you can run at very low pressures would be slick on the Samauris because they are so lite.


----------



## DallanC

Tall and narrow you say. Well there are so many people fixing up vintage jeeps a few Tire MFGs are making the old 1950-60's pizza cutter tires the old jeeps had. Pretty cool tires. 6" wide

https://www.performanceplustire.com...OEJ5NZVgaUsZs2OBP2lMd0HKsutMuGiwaAgW3EALw_wcB










You probably mean not quite that narrow 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Get these, 33x 9" wide!!!  Deepest tread available on a DOT approved tire. They are remaking the old Co op / Buckshot GripSpur tires from the early 1980s.

They come from the factory with a disclaimer that you will never be able to balance them 










https://www.ebay.com/i/332456276846?chn=ps

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

I would be hesitant to go over a 2" lift on the samurai. I have a Jeep liberty that's not much bigger, and I have darn near tipped it over with stock suspension.


----------



## Packout

If they have the size. 
http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-514-buckshot-mudder-ii-mt-764

I loved the buckshots I ran on my old pick up and Jeep.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Packout said:


> If they have the size.
> http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-514-buckshot-mudder-ii-mt-764
> 
> I loved the buckshots I ran on my old pick up and Jeep.


I think those would be nice. I'll have to try and find some for next fall

I like the ones Dallan posted but the balance part was the downside.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Just say'n hehehe












swbuckmaster said:


> I like the ones Dallan posted but the balance part was the downside.


Oh it's possible... only takes half a pound of lead in the right place, lol










-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tipping keeps being brought up about a consumer report. I have done some research on the tipping part and found the consumer report to be false. Here is one part video of a two part series that explains it better then I can. 




If the suzuki in the consumer test had a lift it would have failed. However I don't plan on driving it on the freeway. I also want to put 2.5 to 3.5 inch back spaced rims on it. This would give it a wider stance. Kind of like the photo below.

Everything I have said could also change. I haven't even taken this vehicle off road. In fact I've only driven it about 3 miles down the road. It has a small leak in a radiator hose I want to fix before I drive it anywhere.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

DallanC said:


> Just say'n hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's possible... only takes half a pound of lead in the right place, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Lol are those your tires?

I've heard you can put some sort of bbs in your tires and it balances them. However hearing the bbs roll around every time you stop would drive me nuts

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Do you have a winch for it yet? 

If not I could make you a good deal on a old Warn 8000.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Critter said:


> Do you have a winch for it yet?
> 
> If not I could make you a good deal on a old Warn 8000.


I don't have one. You could pm me if you like. I'd like to get one however Christmas for my kids come first this time a year.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

No problem. 

I actually won't be back into Utah until around Easter time so that I could bring it over to you if you decide that you want one. I had it on my 84 F250 and took it off 21 years ago and stuck it into the garage. The control box is cracked some but it did work when I pulled it off. 

I can get some pictures if you are interested, just let me know.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Critter said:


> No problem.
> 
> I actually won't be back into Utah until around Easter time so that I could bring it over to you if you decide that you want one. I had it on my 84 F250 and took it off 21 years ago and stuck it into the garage. The control box is cracked some but it did work when I pulled it off.
> 
> I can get some pictures if you are interested, just let me know.


I'd be interested.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

I'm looking at getting a bumper first. This is the style I like. I won't be doing anything until I get my tax return back though. Wife says I can use it for what ever I want this year.
























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I'll dig it out tomorrow and get some pictures and send them to you in a PM.


----------



## DallanC

swbuckmaster said:


> Tipping keeps being brought up about a consumer report. I have done some research on the tipping part and found the consumer report to be false. Here is one part video of a two part series that explains it better then I can.


I thought one of the first mods for Samauri's is to swap out the axles for Dana 60's, they should be wider than the factory axles helping with tip over.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

Critter said:


> I'll dig it out tomorrow and get some pictures and send them to you in a PM.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster

DallanC said:


> I thought one of the first mods for Samauri's is to swap out the axles for Dana 60's, they should be wider than the factory axles helping with tip over.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't want to get two crazy ha ha trying to keep it under 7000 bucks. That gives me 3500 budget for up grades. Locker eats up half that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Consider a Aussie "lunchbox" locker. Those are around $300 or less. They are quick to install, goes inside the carrier where the spider gears are. Depending on what axle is in the Sam (I honestly dont know) you might not even have to remove the carrier from the axle housing.






-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Wow, even cheaper than I thought: $164.86

https://www.amazon.com/MONKEY-GRIP-LUNCHBOX-LOCKER-SAMURAI/dp/B01KYEYIEK

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

DallanC said:


> Consider a Aussie "lunchbox" locker. Those are around $300 or less. They are quick to install, goes inside the carrier where the spider gears are. Depending on what axle is in the Sam (I honestly dont know) you might not even have to remove the carrier from the axle housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


I think I'm stuck on the flexibility of the ARB style. I like how I can keep the hubs locked but keep it in two wheel drive. Push the button on the ARB and get through most stuff. If I need more just put it in 4 wheel drive. I also need it to be street friendly for the times my girls take it to school.

I think I can get a Chinese ARB locker front and rear for the same cost as one ARB for the rear If I want to go cheaper. I don't think I need both front and rear ARB lockers for the type of wheeling I do. I've only locked in the front locker on the rihno twice in ten years and I drive it for work all the time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Sounds fun, having headroom in the budget for better running gear is always a bonus. Good luck with the build and post pictures for us armchair mechanics.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

DallanC said:


> Sounds fun, having headroom in the budget for better running gear is always a bonus. Good luck with the build and post pictures for us armchair mechanics.
> 
> -DallanC


Will do! I had no idea it would be of any interest to anyone.

I've been looking for the right samauri to buy for over a year and a half. The first one I looked at was fully restored, had all the armor, lift, fancy arb bumpers ect. Guy wanted 4,000 for it. I wanted to think about it because I thought he wanted to much for it over night. I didn't have a clue. He sold it an hour later. I've probably driven every samauri on KSL since and haven't found anything close to the Quality that one was. I ended up buying this one sight unseen from Colorado. I had my wife pick it up. It was a risk but figured I could make a few hundred in the local market if I didn't want it. It will cost me more then the first one I saw and I wont make money selling it if I up grade and choose to sell but I don't think I'll sell it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua

The tipping risk is a definite risk. Once I was driving mine and I was turning left on an old road with some gravel on it and the wheels spun a little and then grabbed the pavement which caused it to go up on two wheels and **** near tipped me over. I was a lot more cautious after that. So I probably wouldn’t lift it a whole lot either.


----------



## swbuckmaster

4.5" spoa lift 31" tires
Compared to a Rihno









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven

I guess I should check the vehicles subforum more often. I love my samurai. Wondering if you made any progress on your samurai. Mines a 86/87 with a cj/ruf springover, 6.5 geared transfer case with twin sticks in a zor transfer case cradle, Toyota ifs power steering, and a bunch of other stuff.

You mentioned that it is geared lower if that is the case I highly suggest you have some sort of upgraded transfer case cradle. With lower gears it is common to RIP the stock transfer case mounts off.

A power steering conversion would be at the top of my list of best upgrades. Mines has a spartan locker up front and turns it great with power steering. I left my rear unlock for street ability.

I'm on my phone typing this out so im going to stop. But if you have any questions feel free to ask me.

A great website for a lift and DIY bumper is dr z fabications

http://www.drzfab.com


----------



## stimmie78

Years ago I worked at Rocky Road Outfitters in Heber. I worked the phones and sold TONS of stuff for Samurais. I'd say a spring over JP-Eater kit with all the other mods needed. I sold most of the parts to this guy for his rig.

http://www.rocky-road.com/media/jpeaterflex.JPG

They are very capable and fun rigs for hunting. I even had a friend that was able to stuff a 4 point bull elk into his and drive home


----------



## swbuckmaster

Seven said:


> I guess I should check the vehicles subforum more often. I love my samurai. Wondering if you made any progress on your samurai. Mines a 86/87 with a cj/ruf springover, 6.5 geared transfer case with twin sticks in a zor transfer case cradle, Toyota ifs power steering, and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> You mentioned that it is geared lower if that is the case I highly suggest you have some sort of upgraded transfer case cradle. With lower gears it is common to RIP the stock transfer case mounts off.
> 
> A power steering conversion would be at the top of my list of best upgrades. Mines has a spartan locker up front and turns it great with power steering. I left my rear unlock for street ability.
> 
> I'm on my phone typing this out so im going to stop. But if you have any questions feel free to ask me.
> 
> A great website for a lift and DIY bumper is dr z fabications
> 
> http://www.drzfab.com


Seven so far things that have been done, rebuilt transmission, clutch, zor transfer case cradle, 4.16 gears in transfer case and myside carb.

Things im doing this week or next. 
Trail tough epic spua lift, rebuild engine, 31 inch tires, rims, ujoints and shock works front bumper.

Things I'm still planning on doing around march next year. Rear bumper, petroworks 15 gallon tank, Turbo, winch, arb rear locker.

Then next July it will get new bucket seats and possibly paint.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven

swbuckmaster said:


> Seven so far things that have been done, rebuilt transmission, clutch, zor transfer case cradle, 4.16 gears in transfer case and myside carb.
> 
> Things im doing this week or next.
> Trail tough epic spua lift, rebuild engine, 31 inch tires, rims, ujoints and shock works front bumper.
> 
> Things I'm still planning on doing around march next year. Rear bumper, petroworks 15 gallon tank, Turbo, winch, arb rear locker.
> 
> Then next July it will get new bucket seats and possibly paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I have a MYside carb kit with 44mm carb in my garage. but haven't put it on yet because my stock carb works fine.

I would still suggest in some sort of power steering. driving off road with manual steering sucks especially rocky and rough roads. On top you said your daughters might want to drive it in the future. 31 inch tires will make the manual steering more pronounced.

I flat tow mine when I want to take it farther than 1 hours time. I love it but it is not a fun commuter for long periods of time. a lot more comfortable driving my truck with it behind to Moab or my hunting spots that generally are 3+ hours away.

I am jealous of your budget though. The epic trek suspension should be nice and ARB would be awesome.

Unsure if I would get the 15 gallon tank. Mine runs forever offroad. I haven't had an instance where I needed to bring along extra fuel yet. However having a turbo might change that. I could see where a turbo might change my mind.

I live in ogden and if you ever want to swing by and talk samurai or look at what upgrades I've done let me know.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Seven said:


> I have a MYside carb kit with 44mm carb in my garage. but haven't put it on yet because my stock carb works fine.
> 
> I would still suggest in some sort of power steering. driving off road with manual steering sucks especially rocky and rough roads. On top you said your daughters might want to drive it in the future. 31 inch tires will make the manual steering more pronounced.
> 
> I flat tow mine when I want to take it farther than 1 hours time. I love it but it is not a fun commuter for long periods of time. a lot more comfortable driving my truck with it behind to Moab or my hunting spots that generally are 3+ hours away.
> 
> I am jealous of your budget though. The epic trek suspension should be nice and ARB would be awesome.
> 
> Unsure if I would get the 15 gallon tank. Mine runs forever offroad. I haven't had an instance where I needed to bring along extra fuel yet. However having a turbo might change that. I could see where a turbo might change my mind.
> 
> I live in ogden and if you ever want to swing by and talk samurai or look at what upgrades I've done let me know.


I'd like to see it some time. Not many people with them.

As far as power steering goes it's also on the list. Just haven't figured out if I want to do electric or regular power steering.

Budget for samauri may seem high but when its finished its half the cost of 4 seater side by side.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

